
Back to the Land: Wendell Berry in the Path of Modernity - samclemens
https://thebaffler.com/salvos/back-to-the-land-scialabba
======
schallis
I've been reading Berry's The Unsettling of America and am finding it a very
comforting counterpoint to my career in tech and associated feelings of
burnout.

~~~
FooHentai
Likewise for me with Wes Jackson's 'Becoming Native To This Place', although
it's pretty sad reading anti-modern stuff penned 40-50 years ago, considering
how little impact it had and how many of the negatives of modern-day life were
predicted in them and have intensified since.

I suppose Ted Kaczynski did that particular movement no favours.

------
jcrabtr
Here's a speech of Berry's, entitled "Local Economies to Save the Land and the
People," that serves as a quick introduction to his thinking.

[http://inthesetimes.com/rural-america/entry/17778/local-
econ...](http://inthesetimes.com/rural-america/entry/17778/local-economies-to-
save-the-land-and-the-people)

------
creimers
I studied agronomy and am well familiar with Berrey's work. Nonetheless, I was
sucked into technology's vortex and am nowadays working as a software
engineer. In my dreams I’ll go back to farming one day, but if I’m dead honest
that’s probably never going to happen. We’ll all eat lab food pretty soon,
hopefully at least for the better of the environment.

